# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Vasilyevka 3 (Ukraine mesolithic) in Eurogenes K36

## Lukas

I uploaded to Gedmatch genome from Vasilyevka 3.

The Neolithic Transition in the Baltic Was Not Driven by Admixture with Early European Farmers, 2017
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5321670/


Kit T457572

18 000 snps used in K36 evaluation

East_Central_Euro 25.73
Eastern_Euro 9.99
Fennoscandian 30.60
North_Atlantic 4.33
North_Sea 29.34


*nMonte
*
[HTML]"1. CLOSEST SINGLE ITEM DISTANCES"
Estonian Sweden_north Russian_Novgorod Norway_north 
23.74453 25.90313 25.99571 26.92863 
Latvian Pl_Kashubians Russian_Kostroma Sweden 
28.10779 28.25326 28.62113 28.99123 [/HTML]

Karelian_Tver 33.25
Lithuanian 29.60
North_Dutch 29.40
PL_Sudovia 4.85
Finnish_SW 2.15
Latvian 0.30
Sweden_north 0.15
Norway_north 0.15
Sweden 0.10
Estonian 0.05

*nMonte restricted*


*Karelian_Tver 35.9
Lithuanian 32.3
North_Dutch 30.2*
PL_Sudovia 1.6
Finnish_SW 0.0

[HTML] 
[1] "CORRELATION OF ADMIXTURE POPULATIONS"
North_Dutch Lithuanian PL_Sudovia Karelian_Tver
North_Dutch 1.00 0.47 0.50 0.47
Lithuanian 0.47 1.00 0.99 0.63
PL_Sudovia 0.50 0.99 1.00 0.58
Karelian_Tver 0.47 0.63 0.58 1.00
[/HTML]


*In nMonte seems to be 1/3 Germanic, 1/3 Baltic, 1/3 Finno-Slavic (Tver Karelians are mixed with Russians I suppose).*


Admix4


Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
*1 Estonian @ 23,747173
2 Sweden_north @ 25,906729
3 Norway_north @ 26,426233
4 Latvian @ 28,133875
5 Russian_Kostroma @ 28,624434*
6 Sweden @ 28,994993
7 PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 28,997355
8 PL_Sudovia @ 29,054564
9 Pl_Kashubians @ 29,074166
10 Russian_Perm @ 29,113383
11 Sorb_Lusatia @ 29,225064
12 Russian_North @ 29,533022
13 Lithuanian @ 29,715208
14 Pl_north @ 29,877729
15 Russian_Novgorod_Pskov @ 30,042417
16 Russian_Novgorod_Yaroslavl @ 30,094919
17 PL_SE_Carpathia @ 30,429696
18 Russian_Meshtchyora @ 30,69738
19 Russian_Tver @ 30,74154
20 German_East @ 30,77772
330 iterations.

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia @ 21,136797
2 Norway_north+Lithuanian @ 21,219923
3 Norway_north+Latvian @ 21,371872
4 PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 21,887706
5 Norway_north+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 22,249682
[spoiler]
6 Sweden_north+Estonian @ 22,272131
7 Sweden_north+Latvian @ 22,312206
8 Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 22,49015
9 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia @ 22,585287
10 Norway_north+Estonian @ 22,62809
11 Sweden+Estonian @ 22,706222
12 Norway_north+Russian_Novgorod_Pskov @ 22,74863
13 North_Dutch+Estonian @ 23,212011
14 Pl_north+Finnish_SW @ 23,267816
15 Denmark+Estonian @ 23,363433
16 PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Finnish_SW @ 23,419981
17 PL_Sudovia+Estonian @ 23,428161
18 Norway+Estonian @ 23,473736
19 Sweden_north+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 23,478679
20 Sweden+Latvian @ 23,492483
54615 iterations.[/spoiler]

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% PL_Sudovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_SW @ 19,537826
2 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Norway_north +25% Finnish_SW @ 19,626667
3 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Sweden_north +25% Finnish_SW @ 19,756027
4 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Sweden +25% Finnish_SW @ 19,854882
5 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Denmark +25% Finnish_SW @ 19,966515
[spoiler]
6 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,084936
7 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Norway +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,093955
8 50% PL_Sudovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_East @ 20,386734
9 50% PL_Sudovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_Inkeri @ 20,468669
10 50% Latvian +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,470819
11 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Central_Dutch +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,569004
12 50% Lithuanian +25% Sweden +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,594656
13 50% Lithuanian +25% Denmark +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,606473
14 50% PL_Sudovia +25% German_North +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,61282
15 50% Lithuanian +25% Norway_north +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,686284
16 50% Lithuanian +25% Sweden_north +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,715025
17 50% PL_Sudovia +25% SE_England +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,743174
18 50% Lithuanian +25% Norway +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,764417
19 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Scotland +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,861659
20 50% PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Finnish_SW @ 20,872963
17687725 iterations.
[/spoiler]

Using 4 populations approximation:
1 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,537826
2 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,626667
3 North_Dutch+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,71177
4 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,756027
5 Sweden+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,854882
[spoiler]
6 North_Dutch+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,859099
7 Denmark+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 19,966515
8 Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,06371
9 North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 20,084936
10 Norway+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,093955
11 Sweden+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,128744
12 Sweden_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,141863
13 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Fi nnish_SW @ 20,160458
14 Denmark+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,18991
15 North_Dutch+Latvian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 20,231635
16 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+F innish_SW @ 20,306981
17 Sweden+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,308354
18 Norway+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,333526
19 Denmark+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,355075
20 Sweden_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,363409
21 Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,374917
22 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+Estonian+Finnish_SW @ 20,375788
23 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_East @ 20,386734
24 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+F innish_SW @ 20,388361
25 North_Dutch+Lithuanian+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Fi nnish_SW @ 20,399142
26 Sweden+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Finnish _SW @ 20,44283
27 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_Inkeri @ 20,468669
28 North_Dutch+Latvian+Latvian+Finnish_SW @ 20,470819
29 Norway+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,516309
30 North_Dutch+Russian_Novgorod_Pskov+PL_Sudovia+Finn ish_SW @ 20,534761
31 North_Dutch+Latvian+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Finni sh_SW @ 20,564793
32 Central_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,569004
33 Denmark+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Finnis h_SW @ 20,578281
34 Sweden+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 20,594656
35 Denmark+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 20,606473
36 German_North+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,61282
37 Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 20,686284
38 Norway+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia+Finnish _SW @ 20,687064
39 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+Pl_north+Finnish_SW @ 20,697901
40 Central_Dutch+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 20,704186
498569870 iterations.
[/spoiler]



Gaussian method.
Noise dispersion set to 0,130062

Using 1 population approximation:
*1 Lithuanian @ 4,381905
2 PL_Sudovia @ 4,448283
3 Latvian @ 4,523686
4 PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,629877
5 Estonian @ 4,701441*
6 Sweden_north @ 4,83071
7 Pl_Kashubians @ 4,848568
8 Sorb_Lusatia @ 4,850447
9 PL_Wielkopolska @ 5,025964
10 Pl_north @ 5,067228
11 Norway_north @ 5,092913
12 German_East @ 5,160978
13 Sweden @ 5,178364
14 PL_Mazovia @ 5,190868
15 PL_SE_Carpathia @ 5,194995
16 Denmark @ 5,237289
17 Norway @ 5,263031
18 Russian_Novgorod_Pskov @ 5,411633
19 Russian_Novgorod_Yaroslavl @ 5,454716
20 PL_average @ 5,483662
330 iterations.

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 Norway_north+Lithuanian @ 4,128272
2 Norway_north+Latvian @ 4,171281
3 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia @ 4,184617
4 Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 4,238073
5 Norway_north+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,259108
[spoiler]
6 Sweden_north+Latvian @ 4,277936
7 Denmark+Lithuanian @ 4,285307
8 Denmark+Latvian @ 4,314841
9 North_Dutch+Lithuanian @ 4,318528
10 Norway+Lithuanian @ 4,330245
11 Norway+Latvian @ 4,338013
12 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia @ 4,338755
13 North_Dutch+Latvian @ 4,344244
14 Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,381905
15 Sweden_north+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,383222
16 PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 4,386227
17 PL_Sudovia+Estonian @ 4,386331
18 Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,414519
19 Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,423069
20 Sweden+Lithuanian @ 4,431376
54615 iterations.[/spoiler]

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Norway_north +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,128272
2 50% Norway_north +25% Latvian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,149409
3 50% Norway_north +25% Lithuanian +25% PL_Sudovia @ 4,15737
4 50% Norway_north +25% Latvian +25% PL_Sudovia @ 4,170863
5 50% Norway_north +25% Latvian +25% Latvian @ 4,171281
6 50% PL_Sudovia +25% PL_Sudovia +25% Finnish_East @ 4,181362
[spoiler]
7 50% Norway_north +25% PL_Sudovia +25% PL_Sudovia @ 4,184617
8 50% Norway_north +25% Lithuanian +25% PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,192506
9 50% Lithuanian +25% Sweden_north +25% Norway_north @ 4,195467
10 50% Lithuanian +25% Denmark +25% Norway_north @ 4,196957
11 50% PL_Sudovia +25% PL_Sudovia +25% Finnish_SW @ 4,19766
12 50% Lithuanian +25% Norway +25% Norway_north @ 4,209278
13 50% Norway_north +25% Latvian +25% PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,211618
14 50% Norway_north +25% PL_Sudovia +25% PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,222918
15 50% Latvian +25% Denmark +25% Norway_north @ 4,226756
16 50% Latvian +25% Sweden_north +25% Norway_north @ 4,233681
17 50% Latvian +25% Norway +25% Norway_north @ 4,237164
18 50% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,238073
19 50% Lithuanian +25% Norway_north +25% Lithuanian @ 4,239883
20 50% PL_Sudovia +25% Norway_north +25% Finnish_SW @ 4,240179
13923357 iterations.[/spoiler]

Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Norway_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,128272
2 Norway_north+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 4,149409
3 Norway_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,15737
4 Norway_north+Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,170863
5 Norway_north+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 4,171281
6 PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_East @ 4,181362
[spoiler]
7 Norway_north+Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia @ 4,184617
8 Norway_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Podlasie_E ast_Mazovia @ 4,192506
9 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,195467
10 Denmark+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,196957
11 PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 4,19766
12 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,202381
13 Norway+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,209278
14 Norway_north+Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Podlasie_East _Mazovia @ 4,211618
15 Denmark+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 4,212017
16 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 4,214382
17 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 4,214711
18 Norway+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 4,222834
19 Norway_north+Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Podlasie_E ast_Mazovia @ 4,222918
20 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 4,226066
21 Denmark+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 4,226756
22 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 4,233681
23 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,234633
24 Norway+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 4,237164
25 Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,238073
26 Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,239883
27 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 4,240179
28 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,243807
29 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_East @ 4,244937
30 Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Finnish_SW @ 4,24949
31 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia+Estonian @ 4,25163
32 North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+Finnish_SW @ 4,255556
33 Norway_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Estonian @ 4,256371
34 Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,257379
35 Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,257574
36 Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,258136
37 Denmark+Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,258721
38 Norway_north+Norway_north+PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia +PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 4,259108
39 Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia @ 4,25929
40 Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 4,259533
501424353 iterations.
[/spoiler]

*
In Admix4 if we take both methods together we have similar results but instead of Finnish or Baltic we have Pl_Sudovia or less likely Pl_Podlasie. So North Eastern Poles with heavy Baltic ancestry.*



From original paper. Compare with Tolan map...

----------


## Lukas

Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:
Kit T457572

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 North_Sea 31.76
2 Eastern_Euro 26.23
3 Baltic 22.75
4 Atlantic 19.26

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Finnish 9.4
2 Southwest_Finnish 9.48
3 Estonian 10.14
4 East_Finnish 10.52
5 Polish 12.52
6 North_Swedish 12.82
7 Kargopol_Russian 14.07
8 South_Polish 14.15
9 Ukrainian 14.44
10 Belorussian 14.66
11 Estonian_Polish 14.79
12 Southwest_Russian 14.82
13 Russian_Smolensk 15.37
14 Ukrainian_Lviv 15.62
15 Ukrainian_Belgorod 15.75
16 East_German 16.58
17 Lithuanian 16.6
18 La_Brana-1 16.74
19 Swedish 16.92
20 Erzya 17.21

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 61.1% Estonian + 38.9% North_Swedish @ 7.78
2 60.5% North_Swedish + 39.5% Erzya @ 8.12
3 53.7% North_Swedish + 46.3% Kargopol_Russian @ 8.2
4 75.4% Estonian + 24.6% West_Norwegian @ 8.24
5 55.9% Southwest_Finnish + 44.1% Estonian @ 8.29
6 73.4% Estonian + 26.6% Norwegian @ 8.34
7 59.7% North_Swedish + 40.3% Lithuanian @ 8.41
8 55.7% North_Swedish + 44.3% Estonian_Polish @ 8.42
9 75.8% Estonian + 24.2% Danish @ 8.44
10 54.5% Erzya + 45.5% West_Norwegian @ 8.51
11 61.6% Kargopol_Russian + 38.4% West_Norwegian @ 8.53
12 55.5% North_Swedish + 44.5% Belorussian @ 8.54
13 72.9% Estonian + 27.1% Swedish @ 8.56
14 80.4% Estonian + 19.6% Orcadian @ 8.59
15 79.4% Estonian + 20.6% West_Scottish @ 8.62
16 56% North_Swedish + 44% Southwest_Russian @ 8.64
17 56.7% Kargopol_Russian + 43.3% Swedish @ 8.69
18 79.9% Southwest_Finnish + 20.1% Erzya @ 8.71
19 78% Estonian + 22% North_Dutch @ 8.72
20 59.6% Finnish + 40.4% Estonian @ 8.72

----------


## Lukas

MDLP K16

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1 NorthEastEuropean 49.63
2 Steppe 32.14
3 Neolithic 17.09
4 Subsaharian 1.15

Single Population Sharing:

#	Population (source)	Distance
1 Latvian_Dobele 19.94
2 Estonian 20.74
3 Latvian_Cesis 20.8
4 Latvian 21.4
5 Finn 21.77
6 Finn 21.78
7 Ingrians 22.03
8 Finn 22.25
9 Lithuanian 22.69
10 Karelian 23.06
11 Finn 23.21
12 Finn 23.29
13 Finn 23.62
14 Vepsa 23.76
15 Russian 24.11
16 Russian 24.14
17 Icelandic 24.35
18 Russian 24.37
19 Russians-West 24.59
20 Russian 24.76

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 94.9%	Latvian_Dobele + 5.1%	Saami_WGA @ 19.92
2 100%	Latvian_Dobele + and so on

----------


## I1a3_Young

What's the dating of 
*Vasilyevka 3?*I haven't got time to read study but I want that one fact.

----------


## LeBrok

Thanks Mlukas, I've been waiting for this one. Sample is not good quality but it is not the worse. I've run it through harappa world and here it is compared to other Mesolithic samples from Europe.
Ukrainian Mesolithic one looks like WHG with 15-20 percent EHG mix. Proportions might be skewed by this sample being low quality.

T457572
Vsilyevka 3
M325047
KO1, I-L68
F999917
I-L416

M218547
I0124

M643041
I0061

Ukraine, Vasilyewka
Mesolithic
Hungarian, Tiszaszőlős-Domaháza
7.7 kya

Motala 12 Östergötland, Sweden
7 kya

Samara HG
7.6 kya

Karelia, OleniyOstrov N Russia
7.25 kya

Run time 3.46


Run time
9.43

Run time
8.67

Run time
5.57

Run time
9.88

S-Indian
-

S-Indian
-

S-Indian
-

S-Indian
-

S-Indian
-

Baloch
1.92

Baloch
-

Baloch
-

Baloch
14.33

Baloch
9.46

Caucasian
-

Caucasian
-

Caucasian
-

Caucasian
-

Caucasian
-

NE-Euro
84.32

NE-Euro
80.37

NE-Euro
90.24

NE-Euro
75.62

NE-Euro
72.66

SE-Asian
-

SE-Asian
-

SE-Asian
-

SE-Asian
-

SE-Asian
-

Siberian
2.03

Siberian
-

Siberian
0.07

Siberian
-

Siberian
-

NE-Asian
-

NE-Asian
-

NE-Asian
-

NE-Asian
-

NE-Asian
-

Papuan
-

Papuan
0.53

Papuan
0.57

Papuan
-

Papuan
-

American
0.83

American
-

American
1.58

American
9.62

American
12.6

Beringian
-

Beringian
-

Beringian
0.68

Beringian
0.15

Beringian
5.16

Mediterranean
10.51

Mediterranean
18.59

Mediterranean
6.83

Mediterranean
-

Mediterranean
-

SW-Asian
-

SW-Asian
-

SW-Asian
-

SW-Asian
-

SW-Asian
-

San
-

San
-

San
-

San
-

San
-

E-African
-

E-African
-

E-African
-

E-African
-

E-African
-

Pygmy
-

Pygmy
-

Pygmy
-

Pygmy
-

Pygmy
0.07

W-African
0.39

W-African
0.5

W-African
-

W-African
0.2

W-African
-

----------


## Lukas

> what's the dating of 
> *vasilyevka 3?*
> 
> 
> i haven't got time to read study but i want that one fact.


11 143 bc - 10 591 bc

----------


## Lukas

> Thanks Mlukas, I've been waiting for this one. Sample is not good quality but it is not the worse. I've run it through harappa world and here it is compared to other Mesolithic samples from Europe.
> Ukrainian Mesolithic one looks like WHG with 15-20 percent EHG mix. Proportions might be skewed by this sample being low quality.
> 
> T457572
> Vsilyevka 3
> M325047
> KO1, I-L68
> F999917
> I-L416
> ...




Looks similar to I-L416. What is that sample?

----------


## LeBrok

> Looks similar to I-L416. What is that sample?


 It says there, Motala 12, which is Scandinavian h-g. It is WHG, who also have some of EHG admixtures like American, Beringian and Siberian, but it is lacking Baloch, which was spreading from South-Central Asia. Known Baloch epicenters are Iran-Pakistan.

----------


## Lukas

> It says there, Motala 12, which is Scandinavian h-g. It is WHG, who also have some of EHG admixtures like American, Beringian and Siberian, but it is lacking Baloch, which was spreading from South-Central Asia. Known Baloch epicenters are Iran-Pakistan.


Maybe you will be interested, I uploaded Motala-1 
Z455526

----------


## Lukas

Harappa results for Motala1. Some contamination is visible though (Papuan and West African). But ignoring this NE-Euro is similar as in above examples. Most similar to Vasileyvka.


*Population*
*Percent*

1
NE-Euro
84.05

2
Mediterranean
10.42

3
Papuan
2.42

4
W-African
2.21

5
Siberian
0.66

6
American
0.24

----------


## LeBrok

> Maybe you will be interested, I uploaded Motala-1 
> Z455526


Great, thanks. It does look more like Vasilyevka, though this is not good quality sample so the reading of proportions of admixtures might be off.

Generally speaking, when I run samples through HarappaWorld I look at time it took to calculate. Bigger quality samples, more snps take longer to calculate. For example my DNA takes good 20 seconds to calculate. Excellent ancient samples calculated from 10 to 20 seconds, descent from 5 to 10 seconds. Anything below 5 and we are getting anomalies in admixtures. Which makes comparing samples very difficult.
Time of calculation I call Run Time and you can find it in tables in post 5.

Are you able to upload Latvian samples? :)

----------


## Lukas

Yes. But first Neolithic Ukraine form the same study.

Second Ukrainian genome form this study. 
Ukraine_N1 (Vovnigi_2) early neolithic
*
gedmatch kit: T261105*

Amerindian 0,16
Central_Euro 3,41
East_Central_Euro 22,18
Eastern_Euro 12,26
Fennoscandian 20,7
North_Atlantic 12,54
North_Sea 27,95
West_African 0,79

Lower Fennoscandian and higher North Atlatnic, also new Central Euro, comparing to Vasilyevka 3.

Most similar to Northern Sweden and northern Poland.



Attachment 17530



Admix4
Least-squares method.


```
Using 1 population approximation:
1 Sweden_north @ 19,63579
2 Pl_north @ 20,520466
3 Pl_Kashubians @ 20,929806
4 Sweden @ 20,970721
5 Sorb_Lusatia @ 21,825389
6 PL_Wielkopolska @ 22,379418
7 Norway @ 22,468088
8 German_East @ 22,689164
9 Denmark @ 23,284533
10 Norway_north @ 23,952993
11 PL_SE_Carpathia @ 24,009786
12 North_Dutch @ 24,160381
13 Russian_Novgorod @ 24,377724
14 PL_Sudovia @ 24,643936
15 PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 24,678538
16 Russian_Tver @ 24,755494
17 Estonian @ 24,896661
18 PL_Mazovia @ 24,971265
19 Latvian @ 25,158156
20 German_North @ 25,368426
337 iterations.

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 North_Dutch+Latvian @ 15,769295
2 North_Dutch+Lithuanian @ 15,815842
3 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia @ 16,141373
4 Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 16,267222
5 Sweden+Lithuanian @ 16,366308
6 Sweden+Latvian @ 16,496559
7 Norway+Lithuanian @ 16,601122
8 Sweden_north+Latvian @ 16,605611
9 Denmark+Lithuanian @ 16,629833
10 Norway_north+PL_Sudovia @ 16,631281
11 Denmark+Latvian @ 16,684088
12 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia @ 16,694583
13 Sweden+PL_Sudovia @ 16,740525
14 Norway+Latvian @ 16,790731
15 Sweden_north+Pl_north @ 16,882128
16 North_Dutch+Russian_Novgorod @ 16,903671
17 Norway_north+Lithuanian @ 17,001266
18 Norway+PL_Sudovia @ 17,137498
19 Sweden_north+Pl_Kashubians @ 17,223523
20 Denmark+PL_Sudovia @ 17,325054
56953 iterations.

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden_north @ 15,647387
2 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Norway_north @ 15,666951
3 50% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian +25% Estonian @ 15,673319
4 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% Lithuanian @ 15,731983
5 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% Latvian @ 15,769295
6 50% Latvian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden_north @ 15,800872
7 50% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 15,815842
8 50% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian +25% Pl_north @ 15,913295
9 50% Sweden_north +25% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian @ 15,916775
10 50% PL_Sudovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Norway_north @ 15,922177
11 50% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian +25% Russian_Novgorod @ 15,930825
12 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden @ 15,947375
13 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% Estonian @ 15,97595
14 50% North_Dutch +25% PL_Sudovia +25% Estonian @ 15,991032
15 50% Latvian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden @ 15,991369
16 50% Sweden_north +25% Sweden +25% Lithuanian @ 16,017061
17 50% PL_Sudovia +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden_north @ 16,033888
18 50% Sweden_north +25% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian @ 16,039828
19 50% Latvian +25% North_Dutch +25% Norway_north @ 16,060535
20 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% PL_Sudovia @ 16,074542
17779344 iterations.

Using 4 populations approximation:
1 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 15,647387
2 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 15,66345
3 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 15,666951
4 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Estonian @ 15,673319
5 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 15,690231
6 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 15,731983
7 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 15,73728
8 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 15,750478
9 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Latvian+Latvian @ 15,769295
10 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 15,800872
11 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 15,804639
12 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 15,815842
13 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 15,824957
14 North_Dutch+Sweden+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 15,909458
15 Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Pl_north @ 15,913295
16 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 15,916775
17 North_Dutch+Norway_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia @ 15,922177
18 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Russian_Novgorod @ 15,930825
19 North_Dutch+Sweden+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 15,947375
20 North_Dutch+Sweden+Lithuanian+Estonian @ 15,962889
21 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Pl_north @ 15,97517
22 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Latvian+Estonian @ 15,97595
23 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Estonian @ 15,990029
24 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia+Estonian @ 15,991032
25 North_Dutch+Sweden+Latvian+Latvian @ 15,991369
26 Sweden+Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 16,017061
27 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Pl_north @ 16,024588
28 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+Russian_Novgorod @ 16,027125
29 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia+PL_Sudovia @ 16,033888
30 Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 16,039828
31 North_Dutch+Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia+Estonian @ 16,049283
32 North_Dutch+Norway_north+Latvian+Latvian @ 16,060535
33 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Latvian+PL_Sudovia @ 16,074542
34 North_Dutch+Norway+Latvian+Lithuanian @ 16,078628
35 North_Dutch+North_Dutch+Lithuanian+Karelian_Tver @ 16,084656
36 North_Dutch+Norway+Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 16,100231
37 Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Lithuanian+PL_Sudovia @ 16,102237
38 Sweden_north+Sweden_north+Latvian+Pl_north @ 16,112351
39 North_Dutch+Denmark+Lithuanian+Estonian @ 16,113649
40 Sweden_north+Norway_north+Lithuanian+Pl_north @ 16,114211
506233332 iterations.
```

Gaussian



```
Using 1 population approximation:
1 Lithuanian @ 4,318704
2 Pl_Kashubians @ 4,57888
3 PL_Sudovia @ 4,636766
4 Latvian @ 4,652634
5 Sweden_north @ 4,690448
6 Pl_north @ 4,699937
7 PL_Wielkopolska @ 4,787988
8 Sweden @ 4,940548
9 Estonian @ 5,01866
10 Sorb_Lusatia @ 5,083686
11 PL_Podlasie_East_Mazovia @ 5,14131
12 German_East @ 5,158284
13 Denmark @ 5,226497
14 PL_Mazovia @ 5,246546
15 Norway @ 5,289848
16 Russian_Novgorod @ 5,330115
17 PL_SE_Carpathia @ 5,364742
18 Norway_north @ 5,460777
19 North_Dutch @ 5,479047
20 Belarusian_Polesye @ 5,547638
337 iterations.

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 Sweden_north+Lithuanian @ 4,084736
2 North_Dutch+Lithuanian @ 4,121545
3 Sweden_north+Latvian @ 4,171071
4 North_Dutch+Latvian @ 4,192508
5 Sweden+Lithuanian @ 4,204835
6 Denmark+Lithuanian @ 4,212229
7 Sweden_north+PL_Sudovia @ 4,219859
8 Sweden+Latvian @ 4,267128
9 Denmark+Latvian @ 4,270365
10 Sweden_north+Pl_Kashubians @ 4,307083
11 Norway+Lithuanian @ 4,317368
12 Lithuanian+Lithuanian @ 4,318704
13 Sweden+PL_Sudovia @ 4,360837
14 Norway_north+Lithuanian @ 4,365971
15 North_Dutch+PL_Sudovia @ 4,369521
16 Norway+Latvian @ 4,375459
17 Sweden_north+Pl_north @ 4,390255
18 Denmark+PL_Sudovia @ 4,400984
19 Sweden_north+PL_Wielkopolska @ 4,429597
20 Lithuanian+NE-England @ 4,435773
56953 iterations.

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,084736
2 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden_north @ 4,091362
3 50% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,121545
4 50% Sweden_north +25% Latvian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,131095
5 50% Lithuanian +25% Denmark +25% Sweden_north @ 4,148163
6 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Lithuanian @ 4,156324
7 50% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian +25% PL_Sudovia @ 4,162478
8 50% Lithuanian +25% Sweden +25% Sweden_north @ 4,162513
9 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,165832
10 50% Latvian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden_north @ 4,168333
11 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Denmark @ 4,168646
12 50% Sweden_north +25% Latvian +25% Latvian @ 4,171071
13 50% Lithuanian +25% North_Dutch +25% Sweden @ 4,174072
14 50% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian +25% Pl_Kashubians @ 4,181658
15 50% Sweden_north +25% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian @ 4,191136
16 50% Sweden_north +25% Latvian +25% PL_Sudovia @ 4,192006
17 50% North_Dutch +25% Latvian +25% Latvian @ 4,192508
18 50% Lithuanian +25% Sweden_north +25% Lithuanian @ 4,199515
19 50% Sweden +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,204835
20 50% Denmark +25% Lithuanian +25% Lithuanian @ 4,2
```

----------


## Lukas

*nMonte*

unrestricted



```
[1] "1. CLOSEST SINGLE ITEM DISTANCES"
   Sweden_north        Pl_north   Pl_Kashubians          Sweden    Sorb_Lusatia 
       19.59187        20.47361        20.88447        20.92098        21.77370 
PL_Wielkopolska          Norway     German_East 
       22.38890        22.41884        22.63394
```

North_Dutch 44.35
Lithuanian 36.80
Karelian_Tver 9.95
Sweden_north 6.15
PL_Sudovia 1.65
Latvian 0.50
Sweden 0.35
Norway_north 0.20
Finnish_SW 0.05




restricted

North_Dutch 49.3
Lithuanian 39.0
Karelian_Tver 11.8
Sweden_north 0.0
PL_Sudovia 0.0

----------


## LeBrok

> Yes. But first Neolithic Ukraine form the same study.
> 
> Second Ukrainian genome form this study. 
> Ukraine_N1 (Vovnigi_2) early neolithic
> *
> gedmatch kit: T261105*
> 
> Amerindian 0,16
> Central_Euro 3,41
> ...


Actually it is also Mesolithic hunter gatherer. It was only named as Neolithic because of age of the sample, but not because of belonging to Neolithic culture, being a farmer. Genetically it looks exactly like Vasilyevka 3. It has not even one farmer snp, like Yamnaya or European Neolithic. I'd say WHG plus 10-20% of EHG. On PCA it plots very close to Vasilyevka, and away from all the Neolithic samples.

Calculation time 2.86 sec, not so good.

----------

